# amplificador de 1.000 W "namec"



## jay petualang (Abr 24, 2014)

por favor consejo y crítica de estos amplificadores antes de hacer


----------



## palomo (Abr 24, 2014)

Con +-65 a lo mucho llegaras a 300w a 4Ω y si la corriente te da llegaras a 500w o 600w a 2Ω solamente que poniendo mas transistores por rama digamos unos 8, pero que te de 1000w con ese voltaje 

Comento solamente viendo el voltaje de lo demás las resistencias de salida se me hacen muy altas y la calibración del bias solamente con 3 diodos,  habra que analizar mas al fondo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2014)

Fijate que aqui esta simulado y a mi no me gustó la senoide 

_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/868577/ _ 
Esa era la simulación del Bridged , la del sencillo da 700 watts sobre 2 Ohms y con 0,6 de THD


----------



## jmth (Abr 25, 2014)

Yo creo que si te da 1000W será perfecto para hacerse un café mientras escuchas lo que le enchufes


----------



## CHUWAKA (Abr 25, 2014)

pequeño aporte si quieren a quien les sirva


----------

